# Probably a silly question....re: the parvisapalum group



## Heather (May 28, 2008)

If _parvi_ in Latin means "small" why does the parvisapalum alliance have the largest pouches? Is it the sepals they're referring too? (I know, this is probably obvious but I'm trying to work on understanding my Latin better today.)


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 28, 2008)

Heather- "Parvisepalum" means "small sepals"....which they have. The dorsal and synsepal are very small in proportion to the petals and pouch....hence, parvisepalum. Take care, Eric


----------



## Heather (May 28, 2008)

Okay, that's what I was thinking....thanks Eric!


----------



## NYEric (May 29, 2008)

"So tempting, must refrain from making joke..."


----------



## biothanasis (May 30, 2008)

NYEric said:


> "So tempting, must refrain from making joke..."



You are unbelievable and superb...!!!


----------



## Jim Toomey (Jun 21, 2008)

oh go on and say it!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 22, 2008)

No way! All I need is red-headed fists of fury raining down!


----------

